# SR20DE Wins in ITS!!



## Geo (Apr 30, 2002)

This weekend Joe DiMinno took first overall and first in ITS.

Congratulations Joe!

Hopefully this will quiet the naysayers and those who think the SE-R/NX are misclassed.

This should be the first of many.


----------



## dominojd (Aug 1, 2002)

Geo said:


> *This weekend Joe DiMinno took first overall and first in ITS.
> 
> Congratulations Joe!
> 
> ...


Thanks again Geo. It was an intense weekend. Hopefully you are right that it will be the first of many.


----------



## 98sr20ve (Oct 6, 2002)

Way to go. Good job.


----------

